# a use for rubbish ...........



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jan 2018)

Tubes from aluminium foil rolls - ideal formers for abrasives, the only problem being that you need to get them glued up before you need them not when.


----------



## transatlantic (31 Jan 2018)

Can you find me a use for used cat litter?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jan 2018)

No ........ but then I've never found a use for a cat.


----------



## transatlantic (31 Jan 2018)

phil.p":2q0m1l0d said:


> No ........ but then I've never found a use for a cat.



True.


----------



## graduate_owner (31 Jan 2018)

My shed is packed out with what my wife would call rubbish, but it often comes in useful. The trouble is finding stuff in among the clutter.

K


----------



## lurker (31 Jan 2018)

graduate_owner":1k5bcr0p said:


> My shed is packed out with what my wife would call rubbish, but it often comes in useful. The trouble is finding stuff in among the clutter.
> 
> K



Just the one shed full ?
Lightweight! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lons (31 Jan 2018)

lurker":38zlkma9 said:


> graduate_owner":38zlkma9 said:
> 
> 
> > My shed is packed out with what my wife would call rubbish, but it often comes in useful. The trouble is finding stuff in among the clutter.
> ...



:lol: :lol: You beat me to it, would be too embarrassed to say how many i have


----------



## SammyQ (3 Feb 2018)

> My shed is packed out with what my wife would call rubbish, but it often comes in useful. The trouble is finding stuff in among the clutter.


 I retired in September, to support my wife, after she had a brush with the Big C. A further complication is perhaps needing to downsize and (possibly) move 'across the water' to Northumbria or The Borders to be near two of our children. The point of sharing this personal information? I have HOARDING genes...how small does a piece of wood have to be to be utterly useless? 'Specially if it's hardwood..paranna pine?...100-year-old teak school benching?..then there are the older machines from the school where I taught. No longer "Safe" 'cos they couldn't pass the 10-second rule, or had older, sketchy guides (easily augmented BTW); rather than let the bean counters scrap 'em, I grabbed them... Over thirty-five years, I piled up stuff in two sheds (8'x12' and 8'x15') until I had to limbo-dance into them to get at anything. Then I filled the 10' square lean-to between them....

Getting back to my original point: I HAD to rationalise, be honest - with myself - and prepare the ground (quite literally) for a move or relatively sudden change in circumstances. Do you know Chaps and Chapesses, it has been wonderful! I looked at something and said:"Honestly Sam, when did you last use it, or, do you have an ACTUAL, IMMINENT, project that you will be doing in the next fortnight that you need it for?" .."No?? BIN IT!"...I was ruthless! It worked! I, for the first time in I don't know how long, can now walk straight up to a tool or shelved item and pick it up without shifting four other things - that then have to be replaced, 'cos I buried something else under them... that I now need...I'm no longer wondering where all those scrapes on my shins come from (delinquent sharp cornered toolboxes and actual tools sticking out below knee level). My wife no longer asks - accusingly - HOW I got those parallel scratches on my back..."grass rake tines Dear, not finger-nails"...

I have a clean, PLEASANT workplace to re-ground myself, it's shrinking and becoming more portable and it's a nagging worry at the back of my head reduced in impact. I'm also selling bits'n'bobs as I go along and realising just HOW MUCH I have 'invested'(??) in tools I rarely used or used poorly and they could be turned into spondulicks. It's better in my pocket or being redistributed, than rusting or rotting.

So, Gents, get out there and "J.F.D.I.!!" (as I think DoctorBob put it). It's worth it!

Evangelist for the New, Leaner, Workshop, ©!! 8) Sam


----------



## Stanleymonkey (3 Feb 2018)

Well done with the clearout. I think I have a slight hoarding tendency too - from my mother's side. Seem to be always sorting and clearing and moving junk rather than actually doing anything!


----------

